
Efficient Alias of a Built-In Emacs Lisp Function - eaguyhn
https://nullprogram.com/blog/2019/12/10/
======
sandinmyjoints
I’m a huge fan of Chris’s blog. I read almost everything he posts, it’s
interesting stuff and he’s a solid writer, too.

------
OskarS
Seems like the obvious solution here would be a macro, I would think. I wonder
why that wasn't tried.

~~~
ken
A macro isn't a function and can't be used like a function. Sure, doing the
work at compile-time instead of run-time will be much more efficient at run-
time, but you're won by moving the goal posts.

